# Triton IV / Jan Cux



## Pilke (1. September 2009)

Moin Angler,

ich will demnächst nach Sassnitz und unter anderem Hochseeangeln.
Ich habe mir 2 Kutter ausgesucht - Jetzt ist nur die Frage auf welchem ich buche...
Über die Triton IV habe ich viel Gutes aber auch viel Schlechtes gelesen...
Die Jan Cux kenne ich noch von früher (..vor ewigen Zeiten...). Damals war es ganz gut. Aber das ist eben schon sehr lange her und war auch nicht von Sassnitz aus. So weit ich weiß, ist sie auch erst seit August 09 dort...

War einer von euch in letzter Zeit mal mit der Triton IV oder der Jan Cux unterwegs und wenn ja wie war der Turn?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## yallamann (2. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

kann nur was zur jan cux was sagen, bzw. gesagt


----------



## Pilke (2. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Ok, danke für deine Antwort.
Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an aber ich nehme mal an, dass eure Fahrt nicht von Rügen aus war oder?

Vor Rügen wird zur Zeit angeblich ganz gut gefangen. Ich war vor 2 Wochen mit der MS Christa von Wismar aus auf der Ostsee und das war reichlich bescheiden. Bis auf das Mittagessen - das war ok.
Ich habe mich inzwischen so halbwegs für die Jan Cux entschieden (trotzdem). Denn über die Triton IV habe ich jetzt auch schon eine Menge Negatives gelesen #c

Die Bilder auf der Internetseite von dem Kahn sehen auch nicht gerade einladend aus.
Ist eben echt nur eine Nussschale - angeblich für 12 Leute.
Sieht aber aus, als hätten nicht mal 5-6 genügend Platz...

Naja, ich hoffe, dass ich mich richtig entscheide.
Die Möwe wird ziemlich gelobt. Ist aber leider ausgebucht #c

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## yallamann (3. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

nö das war noch von heikendorf aus.


----------



## Pilke (22. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Moin!

So, bin zurück von Rügen und wollte mal einen kleinen Bericht abgeben.

Wir waren an einem Tag mit der Jan Cux draußen und was soll ich sagen...ich hätte auf die Warnungen hören sollen |uhoh:

Nie wieder Jan Cux!!! Morgens war es etwas windiger(so um Windstärke 4-5).
Das hat dazu geführt, dass gleich nach dem Auslaufen die Ansage kam, dass wir an diesem Tag leider nicht weiter raus fahren können und uns nur  ein wenig vor Arkona rumtreiben werden - angeblich weil es viel zu windig sei!
gesagt, getan. Wir waren also quasi "einen Steinwurf" vor der Kreideküste und hatten ca. 15m Wassertiefe. Es gab fast keinen Dorsch u wenn dann war dieser viel zu klein. Ich hatte insgesamt 3 Dorsche. Wobei nur einer wirklich maßig war. Die anderen beiden konnte ich leider nicht zurücksetzen, da der eine zu tief geschluckt hatte und ich den anderen am Bauch gehakt hatte...
Im Nachhinein habe ich mitgekriegt, dass der Käptn - der angeblich der beste Angelkutter-Käptn von ganz Rügen sein soll#d- nur deshalb nicht weiter rausgefahren ist, weil der Kutter nicht ausgebucht war! |gr:

2 Tage später bin ich mit der MY Julia rausgefahren. Eine relativ kleine Hochseeyacht für max. 10Leute und siehe da - die erzählten mir, dass sie die letzten Tage immer min. 25 SM weit vor  Rügen waren (so viel zu Thema zu windig!!) und so war es auch an diesem Tag. Wir hatten eine Wassertiefe von 25-30m und jede Menge schöne Dorsche - kaum untermaßige. Schon beim ersten Halt hatte ich nach dem ersten Runterlassen gleich 3 Dorsche am Vorfach. 2Mal den Pilker hoch und runter und die Rute war krumm!!

Ich hatte dann am Abend (alleine) knapp 8kg schöne Filets#6

Fazit: Jan Cux ist für mich gestorben und ich kann jeden nur vor diesem Kahn warnen!! das Geld wäre besser in einer zweiten Fahrt mit der MY Julia angelegt gewesen#q

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Ködervorkoster (22. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Moin!
Fährt der Kapitän der Jan Cux (Herr Gräning/Saßnitz) nicht für den Bernhard Mielitz (Forelle/Kiel)?
Evtl. sollte man bei TATSÄCHLICH schlechten Leistungen der Jan Cux dem Bernhard mal ne Mail zur Info schicken.
Wäre in jedem Fall im Sinne aller nachfolgenden Angler auf der JanCux. Schlechte Leistungen in guten Gewässern dürfen sich auf Dauer nicht "bezahlt machen".  #c
PETRIE !


----------



## Pilke (22. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Moin!
> Fährt der Kapitän der Jan Cux (Herr Gräning/Saßnitz) nicht für den Bernhard Mielitz (Forelle/Kiel)?
> Evtl. sollte man bei TATSÄCHLICH schlechten Leistungen der Jan Cux dem Bernhard mal ne Mail zur Info schicken.
> Wäre in jedem Fall im Sinne aller nachfolgenden Angler auf der JanCux. Schlechte Leistungen in guten Gewässern dürfen sich auf Dauer nicht "bezahlt machen". #c
> PETRIE !


 
Absolut richtig - das Traurige ist, dass Bernhard Mielitz an diesem Tag auch an Board war und sich kaum hat blicken lassen..."warum bloß?"|gr:
Sehr entteuschend das Ganze - wie gesagt!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (23. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Pilke schrieb:


> Absolut richtig - das Traurige ist, dass Bernhard Mielitz an diesem Tag auch an Board war und sich kaum hat blicken lassen..."warum bloß?"|gr:
> Sehr entteuschend das Ganze - wie gesagt!


 
Das war auch schon in Heikendorf so bei einer Tour von uns so. Abends bekamen wir beim gemütlichen Bierchen nur ein müdes Lächeln und wurden mit Ausreden hingehalten das vor Kiel eh nicht mehr viel zu holen ist.


----------



## nostradamus (23. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

hallo,

man kann über den aktuellen käpten der Jan Cux sagen was man will, aber er versteht was von seinem beruf!! 

ich persönlich habe auch meine probleme mit dem PAAR raus zu fahren, aber das liegt eher an der Hundehalterin an bord. ich hatte letztes jahr noch auf der rügenland ein "freundliches" aufeinandertreffen mit ihr und entschied mich daher sie zu meiden. |bigeyes 

bewertet man allerdings die leistung oder könnens des käptens, so müsste es wenig alternativen auf rügen geben. 

Das argument, dass das boot nicht weit rausgefahren ist und deshalb die fänge nicht so gut waren, würde ich nicht geltent machen, da ich bereits ware sternstunden dort erlebt habe. ich hatte dieses jahr das vergnügen mir das echolot anzusehen und kann nur sagen, dass bereits dicht unterm land bereits hübsch große dorsche stehen.

vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf rügen zum angeln |wavey:

nosta


----------



## Pilke (23. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Moin!



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> man kann über den aktuellen käpten der Jan Cux sagen was man will, aber er versteht was von seinem beruf!!
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe eine sehr, sehr gute Alternative gefunden - die MY Julia!!:m Einfach nur super!!
Das mit der Käptns-Frau kann gut sein-ich hatte allerdings nichts mit ihr zu tun...




nostradamus schrieb:


> Das argument, dass das boot nicht weit rausgefahren ist und deshalb die fänge nicht so gut waren, würde ich nicht geltent machen, da ich bereits ware sternstunden dort erlebt habe. ich hatte dieses jahr das vergnügen mir das echolot anzusehen und kann nur sagen, dass bereits dicht unterm land bereits hübsch große dorsche stehen.
> 
> vielleicht trifft man sich mal auf rügen zum angeln |wavey:


Es scheint aber tatsächlich etwas damit zu tun zu haben#c
Ich bin zwar selber kein Käptn aber auf der Julia sitz man z.B. die ganze Zeit beim Käptn und kann ihm über die Schulter schauen - was ich sehr spannend und interessant fand. Nun und man kann zwar sehen ob Fisch bzw. Dorsch da ist aber nicht ob groß oder klein...
ich fahre in 3 Wochen wahrscheinlich nochmal nach Rügen (hoffentlich stürmt es nicht u wir können rausfahren|kopfkrat)

Gruß und Petri aus Hamburg |wavey:
Pilke


----------



## nostradamus (23. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

hallo du,

ich kann dir (falls du willst) noch eine gute adresse geben. versuch es mal bei hackbarth. bis jetzt das beste was ich erlebt habe.

nosta


----------



## Pilke (23. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Hallo Nosta!

Klar sehr gerne - an guten Adressen bin ich immer interessiert! #6

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## offense80 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Hallo Pilke, von der MY Julia habe ich auch schon sehr viel gutes gelesen. Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich da mal mitfahre. Wie lange fährt man den von Hamburg nach Rügen? Und wie schnell ist die Julia am Fisch und wie lange ist man auf dem Wasser?


----------



## nostradamus (23. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

.... und wie teuer ist sie.....


----------



## Pilke (24. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hallo Pilke, von der MY Julia habe ich auch schon sehr viel gutes gelesen. Bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich da mal mitfahre. Wie lange fährt man den von Hamburg nach Rügen? Und wie schnell ist die Julia am Fisch und wie lange ist man auf dem Wasser?


 

Moin!

Ich kann die Julia wie gesagt nur empfehlen - ist aber wie MY ja schon verrät eine Motoryacht, also kein Kutter. Das nur nebenbei. Es gibt ja Leute, die sagen auf so einem Ding fahre ich nicht auf die offene See.
Nun aber zu deinen Fragen.
Also ich war nicht nur zum Angeln auf Rügen sondern generell zum Urlaubmachen. Will heißen, ich bin mit der Bahn angereist. Das hat von Hamburg aus gut 4 Stunden gedauert. Morgen in 2 Wochen will ich aber mit ein paar Jungs mit dem Auto nach Rügen und das Navi sagt 3 Stunden und ein paar zerquetschte. Ist also nicht gerade um die Ecke aber Rügen lohnt sich generell zum Angeln und ist von daher immer eine Reise wert#6. Sollte dann eben wenigstens für ein ganzes We sein.

Letztes Mal mussten wir fast 2 Stunden fahren um beim Fisch zu sein, was aber schlicht und ergreifend am Wetter lag. Wir hatten Windstärke 5-6 und mussten den Wellen entgegenfahren. Da macht man dann natürlich nicht all zu viel Fahrt.
Aber normaler Weise wären es so knapp 1,5Std. Ist eben schon etwas weiter draußen. so zwischen 25 und 30 SM...Aber dafür gibts dann auch viel Fisch:m
Ach so ja...wir sind um 7uhr ausgelaufen, waren gegen 9Uhr dort und haben uns gegen 13Uhr auf den Heimweg gemacht, da der Wind auch noch weiter zunahm...Aber das hat gereicht!:m

Gruß und Petri,
Pilke


----------



## Pilke (24. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



nostradamus schrieb:


> .... und wie teuer ist sie.....


 

Hat leider wie die meisten Dinge von besserer Qualität seinen Preis#c
65€ mit Frühstück und Mittagessen zur Zeit ist bei dem Preis auch noch eine Leihangel mit drin. Ist so ein Spezialangebot so zu sagen. Ich hatte zwar mein eigenes Geschirr aber einen Preisnachlass gabs deswegen leider nicht...
Naja aber ich fahre definitiv wieder mit der Julia! Die Fahrt war jeden Teuro wert!#6

Gruß
Pilke


----------



## JUK28 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Hallo Pike & Nostra + Alle anderen,


ich muss nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich bin früher öfter mit der Forelle ex Heikendorf raus gewesen und war immer sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte immer einen tollen Eindruck vom Schiff und auch der Crew.
Wir hatten immer das Glück das Bernhard selber gefahren ist.
Dann habe ich allerdings Kiel bzw. Heikendorf , Heiligenhafen und weitere Häfen aufgrund des Doschbestandes gemieden.

Ich war schon auf fast allen Kuttern/Kleinbooten Rügens und möchte nun mal meine aktuellen Erfahrungen über die Jan Cux und das aktuelle Verhalten des Herrn Mielitz mitteilen.
Vorab gesagt ist es sehr schwer überhaupt als Einzelbucher Plätze zu humanen Preisen zu bekommen. Die Möwe ist ständig ausgebucht und die Betreiber rufen nie zurück wenn man darum bittet. Im Allgemeinen haben es die Damen und Herrn von der schönen Insel nicht so mit der Kundenorientierung und mit freundlichem Telefonverhalten, aber OK das kennt man schon. Nun fahre ich nun vom 02-05 Oktober mit drei Freunden wieder zum Angeln auf die Insel und versuchte mit Bernhard bzw. dem Ex-Kapitän der RÜGENLAND 4 Plätze für Freitag den 02.10 auf der Jan Cux zu reservieren. Bernhard sagte mir das der 03.10 durch eine Vollcharter blockiert war, daher sagte er das wir an diesem Tag als Kleingruppe eine Chance hätten.
Ich habe Bernahrd mehrmals versucht telefonisch zu erreichen und 5 E-Mails geschickt, dass er mich doch bitte den Termin bestätigen würde. Ich habe bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt keinen Rückruf und keine Antwort per Mail erhalten. Ich finde Bernhard hat sich mit seiner Jan Cux sehr schnell an die Kundenorientierung angepasst.

Da auf der Albatross ex Schaprode ebenfalls alles dicht war fahren wir nun mit einem Kleinboot + Guide ex Glowe auf die Ostsee um im Tromper Wiek auf Dorsch zu angeln.

Der Beitrag von Pike ist sehr gut und informativ, denn genau das hatte ich befürchtet, das der aktuelle Kapitän (Ex Kapitän der Rügenland) unter Land d.h. vor den Kreidefelsen rumdümpeln wird und nicht Richtung Bornholm (Adlergrund) raus fährt. Ob er Sprit sparen will, naja da sollte sich jeder seine Meinung bilden. Sicher haben wir auch unter Land schon Sternstunden erlebt, doch in der Regel klappt es weiter draussen besser! Doch warum fährt die Jan Cux wenn die ersten beiden Driften nicht vielversprechend sind nicht dann glecih raus, jeder Angler hat dafür Verständniss und würde eine 2-stündige Fahrt in Kauf nehmen um an den Fisch zu kommen. So wie es die MS Brigitte, die leider nicht mehr fährt, gemacht hat, das war spitze!!!!

Ich weiss nur eines, ich werde keinen Fuss mehr auf die Forelle oder die Jan Cux machen.:r

Wenn Rügen dann kann ich zurzeit die ALBATROSS als "Grosskutter empfehlen.

Es belibt nur zu hoffen, das es bald wieder Kutter in Sassnitz gibt die Ihr Handwerk verstehen und Preis/Leistung großschreiben. Die My Julia (Kommt die nicht aus Heiligenhafen?) ist evtl. schon ein Anfang.

Ich hoffe ich habe einigen aus der Seele gesprochen wenn es um das Thema Rügen geht.

Schlussendlich muss man sagen, das Rügen eigentlich die besten Voraussetzungen mitbringt für erfolgreiches Kutterangeln.

Gruss aus Bremen#h


----------



## offense80 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Hört sich ja voll gut an was du da schreibst. Und ist es auf der Yacht bequem? Hat man genug Platz für sich? Wie ist der Fahrpreis....hab irgendwo was mit 52 Euro gelesen, stimmt das?


----------



## Pilke (25. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hört sich ja voll gut an was du da schreibst. Und ist es auf der Yacht bequem? Hat man genug Platz für sich? Wie ist der Fahrpreis....hab irgendwo was mit 52 Euro gelesen, stimmt das?


 
Ist auch so gut 
52€ stimmt leider nicht - das ist der Harken an der Julia...sie ist ziemlich teuer. Um genau zu sein - ich habe 65€ bezahlt. Darin waren enthalten Frühstück+Mittagessen.
Gestern war ich auf der Homepage und musste feststellen, dass sie nochmal 5€ angehoben haben|kopfkrat
Sehr teuer das Ganze. Aber ich werde dennoch im Oktober wieder mitfahren.
Lieber zahle ich 70€ und fange ordentlich Fisch und habe viel Spaß als dass ich 45 oder 50€(wie auf der Jan Cux) zahle und mich nur ärgere und am Ende noch nicht mal wirklich Fisch habe:e

Also das muss man dann eben abwägen...
Ich fand die Yacht sehr bequem und Platz war auch genug da. Auf alle Fälle mehr als ich das von den Kuttern kenne. Und nebenbei kann man, falls man sich dafür interessiert, auch mal dem Käptn über die Schulter gucken. Man sitz ja quasi direkt hinter ihm#6

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Pilke (25. September 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



JUK28 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag von Pike ist sehr gut und informativ, denn genau das hatte ich befürchtet, das der aktuelle Kapitän (Ex Kapitän der Rügenland) unter Land d.h. vor den Kreidefelsen rumdümpeln wird und nicht Richtung Bornholm (Adlergrund) raus fährt. Ob er Sprit sparen will, naja da sollte sich jeder seine Meinung bilden. Sicher haben wir auch unter Land schon Sternstunden erlebt, doch in der Regel klappt es weiter draussen besser! Doch warum fährt die Jan Cux wenn die ersten beiden Driften nicht vielversprechend sind nicht dann glecih raus, jeder Angler hat dafür Verständniss und würde eine 2-stündige Fahrt in Kauf nehmen um an den Fisch zu kommen.


Hallo Juk28!
Danke für Die Blumen.
Es ist schon echt traurig, dass Andere ähnliche oder sogar die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht haben.[/QUOTE]



JUK28 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur eines, ich werde keinen Fuss mehr auf die Forelle oder die Jan Cux machen.:r


 
Für mich heißt das auch ganz klar...nie wieder Jan Cux. Mit der Forelle war ich nie los aber der Name Bernhard Mielitz hat sich jetzt so negativ bei mir eingebrannt, dass ich dort auch keinen Fuss draufsetzen werde...



JUK28 schrieb:


> Wenn Rügen dann kann ich zurzeit die ALBATROSS als "Grosskutter empfehlen.


Danke für den Tip#6



JUK28 schrieb:


> Es belibt nur zu hoffen, das es bald wieder Kutter in Sassnitz gibt die Ihr Handwerk verstehen und Preis/Leistung großschreiben. Die My Julia (Kommt die nicht aus Heiligenhafen?) ist evtl. schon ein Anfang.


 
Ja die kommt aus Heiligenhafen und ist erst seit kurzem in Sassnitz. Ich habe mich lange mit dem Käptn unterhalten. Und er hat mir erzählt, dass Heiligenhafen absolut tot ist und vor Rügen so ziemlich das einzige Revier an der deutschen Ostsee ist, in dem es noch richtig Dorsch gibt. Daher haben sie nach Sassnitz gewechselt.



JUK28 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habe einigen aus der Seele gesprochen wenn es um das Thema Rügen geht.


Definitiv!!#6



JUK28 schrieb:


> Schlussendlich muss man sagen, das Rügen eigentlich die besten Voraussetzungen mitbringt für erfolgreiches Kutterangeln.


100%:m

Gruss aus Hamburg und Petri für den Oktober
Wir wollen Mitte Oktober nochmal mit 5 Leuten auf die Insel

Pilke#h


----------



## Dorsch2009 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

hallo zuammen weiss keiner was über die triton4 zu berichten?


----------



## Pilke (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Dorsch2009 schrieb:


> hallo zuammen weiss keiner was über die triton4 zu berichten?



Mußt mal das Forum durchsuchen..da gab es auf jeden Fall schon einige Meinungen zu...
Wie die Überschrift dazu lautete kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Aber es gibt da definitiv was.
Insgesamt waren die Äußerungen nicht sonderlich positiv. So viel weiß ich noch...#c

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Dorsch2009 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

danke für die info   gruss dorsch2009:|rolleyes


----------



## Fuchs66 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Hallo,
ich habe mit der Triton IV im Oktober 2008
zwei Ausfahrten unternommen. Wir haben recht gut gefangen. Ein Tag unter Land und ein Tag Adlergrund wegen der Windverhältnisse. Der Kapitän angelt selbst mit, ist also bestrebt Fische zu finden. Der Adlergrund war natürlich erfolgreicher. Auf dem Schiff kann man auch bis 8 Personen
übernachten, von aussen, wenn man das Boot sieht, unvorstellbar. Daher ist es auch ehr eng und feucht, also nur etwas für die ganz Harten. Die Ausfahrten selbst sind ok,
Gefriertruhen an Bord. Durch die Enge ( Das Boot ist nur knapp 12m lang) etwas anglerisches Geschick mitbringen.
Dieses Jahr waren wir in Heiligenhafen. Die Bilanz 2 Ausfahren für alle Angler an Bord am 2 Tag 2 Dorsche über 60cm, die anderen paar Dorsche untermaßig, die dann als Wittlinge deklariert worden und mitgenommen wurden. Ein absoluter Lacher, leider.


----------



## Kirnauforelle (16. November 2009)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Hollo zusammen
Eure Erfahrungen zum Kutterangeln sin teilweise fürchterlich.
Ich kann mich da nur anschließen.
Ich bin früher oft mit der Rügenland gefahren. Es wurde aber leider mit der Zeit immer schlechter.Erst teilweise 3 Stunden fahren, dann um die Plätze an der Reling streiten und die zahlreichen Alkoholiker ertragen. :v

Im Sommer, wenn unter Land nix geht, kann mann das ja mal machen.
Im Herbst, Winter und Frühling fahre ich grundsätzlich nur mit dem Kleinboot von Glowe nach Arkona oder im Tromper Wiek.
Die Fänge und die Betreuung sind deutlich besser. Mann kann mit dem Guide immer das Echolot beobachten und ist einfach näher am Fisch.
Zudem dauert die Anfahrt nie länger als eine halbe Stunde.
Ich kann Euch Jean Friemel (www.angler-ruegen.de) empfehlen.

Eure Kirnauforelle


----------



## Pilke (13. April 2010)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Moin Leute!

war schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr im Board unterwegs...

Im Mai wollen wir wieder für 2 Tage nach Rügen und von Sassnitz aus mit der MY Julia auf Dorsch.
Letztes Jahr war's super und ich will hoffen, dass wieder so gut fangen.
Das Boot ist top und der Käptn ist sehr nett. Die Ausfahrt ist zwar ziemlich teuer aber ich kann nur sagen, dass ich das "Mehr" an Geld absolut nicht bereut habe! 

Adlergrund wir kommen!!!!:m


----------



## Accu 31 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Moin,
schade das es so schlechte Nachrichten von Manne gibt, ich bin seit ca 4 Jahren immer nur auf der "Rügenland" etwa 6-8 mal im Jahr gefahren, hatte auch "Wind aus Ost" gehabt, und vor Arkona rumgegurkt, aber trotzdem war es immer ein geiles angeln mit Manne!
man sollte bedenken, das der Fisch nicht so will wie der Angler es erhofft !
Wen die Ms Julia weiter rausfährt, dann entscheidet das der Käptn, mit der Jan Cux bin ich selbst noch nicht raus, aber nach den Berichten hier im Board, über Käptn Mielitz, kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, das er das Ruder im neuen Fanggebiet Rügen schleifen lässt.
Man kann ebend nicht jeden alles rechtmachen.
Ich werde mal zusehen, dass ich auf Jan Cux komme und dann werde ich hier Berichten.
Übrigens Vera (Hündchendame) ist wirklich kompliziert, wenn mann sie aber erst einmal kennt, .... eine ganz nette Frau !
Der Umgang formt den Menschen ! Ich würde auch nicht Ruhig sein, wenn ich von einigen Sportsfreunden angelabert werde !
Das sollte auch mal ne Überlegung wert sein.
Als Anhang schöne Dorsche vor Arkona !
#h


----------



## Sven1 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Bin am 12.10.2010 mit der *Jan Cux* rausgefahren. Dies war mein erstes und wird auch das *letzte Mal* auf der *Jan Cux* gewesen sein. Die Jan Cux war ausgebucht. Die Angler standen an Deck wir die Heringe in der Dose. Obwohl super Wetter, eigentlich schon zu gut, weil zu wenig Trift, gab es andauernd Schnursalat. An ein vernüftiges Auswerfen, ohne andere zu gefährden war nicht zu denken. Es sei denn, man gehörte zu gen Glücklichen, welche einen Platz am Bug oder Heck hatten. Obwohl ich bereits 75 Minuten vor Abfahrt an Bord war, waren alle guten Plätze schon belegt. 
Wir haben ständig in Sichtweite der Kreideküste geangelt. Obwohl kaum Fisch an Bord kam, wurde der Platz nicht gewechselt. Wetter war super, Windstärke 2, hätte somit auch eine weitere Ausfahrt zugelassen. 
Gesteuert wurde der Kutter an diesem Tag vom berühmten und vielgelobeten *Bernhard Mielitz*. Gefangen habe ich schließlich 5 eben maßige Dorsche.
Zur Krönung durften sich 40 Angler auf der Rückfart 6 oder 7 Filetierbretter am Heck teilen. Auf dem Rest des Schiffes war filletieren verboten. Glücklicherweise war so wenig gefagen worden, dass man nach einer Stunde an ein Brett kam und seine wenigen Fische filettieren konnte.


----------



## nostradamus (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

hallo,

die stelle war echt gut! man muss echt nicht weit raus um richtig gut zu fangen! hättest du nischen gelesen, so wäre es klar gewesen!

der käpten versteht sein handwerk! 

gruß


----------



## micha_2 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

wahnsinn 75min vorher kommen u die besten plätze haben wollen.


----------



## StokerJack (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Für mich hat sich das mit der Jan Cux auch erledigt.
waren am 29.11.2010 zum Jahresausklang nochmal auf der Ostsee.
Absoluter Reinfall. 12 Angler drei Dorsche (einer unter Maß)

Hätte ich mich hier mal besser durch`s Forum belesen ...
Jetzt wundert mich garnix mehr. 
Genau wie andere berichtet haben. Zu wenig Leute an Bord wird vor Arkona sinnlos hin und her gefahren.
Ein verschmitztes lächeln von der Besatzung wie schön wir unsere Pilker bei - 6 Grad in der Ostsee baden.
Okay, das Essen war top aber warum bin ich denn mit der Angel auf der Ostsee ? Zum Essen ?
Zurück viel mir auf das der Pott doch ganz schön schnell kann |kopfkrat was vorher nicht der Fall war.

Fazit: Wer einfach nur Boot fahren will kann getrost mit der Jan Cux rausfahren ... wer angeln will sollte auf der Pier wieder kert machen.
Einmal und nie wieder !

Meine Meinung


----------



## Ron Fischer (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Hallo, ich wollte im August eigentlich mit der Jan Cux rausfahren, aber nach diesen vielen negativen Berichten habe ich jetzt 4 mal die My Julia gebucht. Hoffe es wird kein Reinfall.
Ron Fischer


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Ron Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte im August eigentlich mit der Jan Cux rausfahren, aber nach diesen vielen negativen Berichten habe ich jetzt 4 mal die My Julia gebucht. Hoffe es wird kein Reinfall.
> Ron Fischer


 
Da hast du nichts verkehrt gemacht!! Die MY Julia, Kaptain Gerd und Besatzung sind echt super und machen Spass!!!#6
"unser Haufen" hat die Julia auch wieder Ostern gechartert, da setze ich leider aus  #6


----------



## Carptigers (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Hey, mal bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren!!!
Auf der Julia gibt es auch Nichtfangtage!!!
Ich denke,ihr seit Angler, da kommt es öfter mal vor, dass man nichts fängt.
#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey, mal bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren!!!
> Auf der Julia gibt es auch Nichtfangtage!!!
> Ich denke,ihr seit Angler, da kommt es öfter mal vor, dass man nichts fängt.
> #h


 
hm, da fühl ich mich nicht angesprochen. Ich rede von Spass, Freundlichkeit und Hilfsvereitschaft!! Und da ist die Besatzung der MY Julia weit vorn!!! #6


----------



## micha_2 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

es ist nich unbedingt fisch da wo der käptn das boot hinfährt. waren ende november 3x mal auf der cux insges. 40dorsche alle im rel.flachen wasser vor kap arkona, das WE vor weihnachten bei 3x ausfahrten, ganze 10maßige dorsche. sind selbst von kap arkona nochmal 11/2h ins tiefe richtung N/O gefahren, bei 50m und ??? auch nich mehr. im flachen beim fahren war sehr viel fisch zu sehen und heringsschwärme, aber es wurde nich ein versuch unternommen mal zu angeln, das is in wismar ganz anders, wenn dort ne anzeige beim rausfahren kommt, wird mal schnell zum testen gestoppt


----------



## StokerJack (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey, mal bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren!!!
> Ich denke,ihr seit Angler, da kommt es öfter mal vor, dass man nichts fängt.
> #h



Mag sein, aber was hier über die MS Jan Cux zu lesen ist überwiegen ja die Nichtfangtage ! |rolleyes
Klar ist beim Angeln auch immer ein wenig Glück dabei aber dann hat der Kapitän der Cux das Pech mit Systhem an Bord. |rolleyes
Wenn um mich herum gefangen wird hab ich auch kein Problem damit, dann liegt es an mir.
Aber den ganzen Tag nur Boot fahren hat mit angeln nix zu tun.


----------



## marv3108 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Moin. War am WE in Heiligenhafen. Ganze 4 Dörschchen mit 23 Anglern. Könnte es vielleicht auch an der Jahreszeit liegen??? Im Frühjahr sieht das alles wieder ganz anders aus!


----------



## Pilke (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Moin. War am WE in Heiligenhafen. Ganze 4 Dörschchen mit 23 Anglern. Könnte es vielleicht auch an der Jahreszeit liegen??? Im Frühjahr sieht das alles wieder ganz anders aus!



Nee an der Jahreszeit liegt das sicher nicht. Es liegt viel mehr daran, dass in der Ecke einfach schon fast alles tot ist...überlege mal wieviel Angelkutter alleine von Heiligenhafen aus fahren, dann noch Berufsfischer und das seit Jahrzehnten tagtäglich. Genau genommen müsste man dort mal für 2-3 Jahre ein Fangverbot aussprechen - evtl. würden sich die Bestände dann mal wieder ein wenig erholen.#c

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Pilke (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Ron Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte im August eigentlich mit der Jan Cux rausfahren, aber nach diesen vielen negativen Berichten habe ich jetzt 4 mal die My Julia gebucht. Hoffe es wird kein Reinfall.
> Ron Fischer



Die MY Julia ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl. Ich bin mit den Jungs schon 5 Mal draußen gewesen und jedes Mal haben wir sehr gut Dorsch gefangen. Im Schnitt zwischen 30-40 pro Kopf. Untermaßige waren da so gut wie gar nicht dabei. Die Crew ist sehr nett und für meinen Geschmack stimmt einfach alles. August ist vielleicht nicht der beste Monat zum dorschangeln. Im Allgemeinen sagt man, dass die Monate mit einem "r" am besten sind. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich jetzt schon mal viel Spaß und Petri! #6
Eines noch - wenn du gleich 4 Mal gebucht hast, hast du hoffentlich auch genügend Kühlkapazitäten?!

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Pilke (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Da hast du nichts verkehrt gemacht!! Die MY Julia, Kaptain Gerd und Besatzung sind echt super und machen Spass!!!#6


Sehe ich ganz genau so...wir sind im März wieder dabei. Die Pilker sind schon scharf gemacht

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Pilke (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Auf der Julia gibt es auch Nichtfangtage!!!



Noch nicht erlebt!:m


----------



## André von Rügen (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

wad hier welche leute so schreiben#q niggs gefangen dann is der kapitän schuld,ich bin schon unendlich oft mit eigenem 
boot aufe ostsee rausgefahren und es gab schon genug tage wo ich ohne fisch wieder an land gekommen bin|bigeyes so ist angeln nu mal, wem das nicht gefällt sollte vieleicht nen anderes hoby probieren.

gruss Andre


----------



## nostradamus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

hallo,

sehe ich auch so!

gruß
#h


----------



## Norbi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



André von Rügen schrieb:


> wad hier welche leute so schreiben#q niggs gefangen dann is der kapitän schuld,ich bin schon unendlich oft mit eigenem
> boot aufe ostsee rausgefahren und es gab schon genug tage wo ich ohne fisch wieder an land gekommen bin|bigeyes so ist angeln nu mal, wem das nicht gefällt sollte vieleicht nen anderes hoby probieren.
> 
> gruss Andre



Da geb ich Dir Recht!!
Aber es gibt immer noch Leute die meinen,ich bezahl für den Kutter
40 Euro und muß auch dafür Dorsch fangen#q


----------



## nostradamus (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

hallo,

habe es letztes jahr bei zwei ausfahrten erlebt, dass dieses schiff besser gefangen hat als ein anderes bek. schiff in sassnitz! |bigeyes

der käpten fischte am ersten tag im selben gebiet als wir, drehte nur früher ab und befischte noch flachere gebiete mit anscheinend guten erfolg...... 

zwei tage später wiederum fuhren wir in ein gebiet wo nichts ging und änderten relativ spät den kurs und fuhren andere plätze an, die bereits von der Triton erfolgreich beangelt wurden....

später im hafen konnte man den fang sehen und der war echt nicht schlecht ...

gruß


----------



## Ron Fischer (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Pilke schrieb:


> Die MY Julia ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl. Ich bin mit den Jungs schon 5 Mal draußen gewesen und jedes Mal haben wir sehr gut Dorsch gefangen. Im Schnitt zwischen 30-40 pro Kopf. Untermaßige waren da so gut wie gar nicht dabei. Die Crew ist sehr nett und für meinen Geschmack stimmt einfach alles. August ist vielleicht nicht der beste Monat zum dorschangeln. Im Allgemeinen sagt man, dass die Monate mit einem "r" am besten sind. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich jetzt schon mal viel Spaß und Petri! #6
> Eines noch - wenn du gleich 4 Mal gebucht hast, hast du hoffentlich auch genügend Kühlkapazitäten?!
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg


Hallo, ich verbinde meinen Sommerurlaub (2 Wochen Sassnitz) halt mit ein bisschen angeln. Werde hoffentlich im Mai am Gelben Riff (2 Wochen) dementsprechend zuschlagen. Gefriermöglichkeit ist laut Vermieter kein Problem. Den nötigen Spaß werde ich mir, auch wenn nicht so viel gehen sollte , nicht nehmen lassen. Bin mal auf Rügen und die My Julia gespannt.Ich war jahrelang von Laboe aus unterwegs (MS Langeland), habe auch immer sehr gut gefangen. Es ist halt mal an der Zeit was neues auszuprobieren.
Ron Fischer


----------



## StokerJack (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



André von Rügen schrieb:


> wad hier welche leute so schreiben#q niggs gefangen dann is der kapitän schuld,ich bin schon unendlich oft mit eigenem
> boot aufe ostsee rausgefahren und es gab schon genug tage wo ich ohne fisch wieder an land gekommen bin|bigeyes so ist angeln nu mal, wem das nicht gefällt sollte vieleicht nen anderes hoby probieren.
> 
> gruss Andre



Klar doch, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich auch täglich rausfahren aber das ist nun mal Spass an der Angelfreude.
Unsereins hat ne Menge Umkosten um auf der Ostsee zu angeln und da sind für 9 Stunde !!! 0 Fische etwas zu wenig.
Fisch ist immer da ...




Norbi schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir Recht!!
> Aber es gibt immer noch Leute die meinen, ich bezahl für den Kutter
> 40 Euro und muß auch dafür Dorsch fangen#q



Jo so sehe ich das. Und das denken 99% der Leute.
Ich bezahlt einen erfahrenden Kapitän das er mich zu Fisch bringt. 
Gehst Du nicht mit der Erwartung an Bord ? |kopfkrat
Wenn das so selbstverstänlich ist das man auf nem Kutter Schneider nach Hause fährt, kann ich mein Geld ja auch in der nächsten Fischladen tragen.

Es geht hier einfach darum das es auf bestimmten Kutter häufig vorkommt das nix gefangen wird und auf anderen, in der selben Gegend, ausreichend. Das ist der Knackpunkt hier ! |rolleyes


----------



## Pilke (1. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



StokerJack schrieb:


> Klar doch, wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich auch täglich rausfahren aber das ist nun mal Spass an der Angelfreude.
> Unsereins hat ne Menge Umkosten um auf der Ostsee zu angeln und da sind für 9 Stunde !!! 0 Fische etwas zu wenig.
> Fisch ist immer da ...



Dankeschön...genau so siehts aus!!#6






StokerJack schrieb:


> Es geht hier einfach darum das es auf bestimmten Kutter häufig vorkommt das nix gefangen wird und auf anderen, in der selben Gegend, ausreichend. Das ist der Knackpunkt hier ! |rolleyes



Und nochmal danke - genau so ist es!!#6


----------



## Pilke (1. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



StokerJack schrieb:


> Aber den ganzen Tag nur Boot fahren hat mit angeln nix zu tun.


#6

Und dann noch 40€ oder mehr dafür löhnen...passiert mir auf jeden Fall mit der Jan Cux nicht nochmal!


----------



## Pilke (1. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



André von Rügen schrieb:


> wad hier welche leute so schreiben#q niggs gefangen dann is der kapitän schuld,ich bin schon unendlich oft mit eigenem
> boot aufe ostsee rausgefahren und es gab schon genug tage wo ich ohne fisch wieder an land gekommen bin|bigeyes so ist angeln nu mal, wem das nicht gefällt sollte vieleicht nen anderes hoby probieren.
> 
> gruss Andre



Entschuldige bitte aber du hast nix verstanden!!#d


----------



## ebbe (2. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

By the way.....

"ANGELN" beinhaltet auch die Möglichkeit am Ende des Tages ohne Fisch nach Hause zu gehen! Deshalb ist es ja unser wunderbares Hobby. An einem Tag gibts dafür mal mehr Fische und an anderen weniger! 
So seh ich das und man wird wohl kaum einen Käpt`n finden der erfreut mit unzufriedener Kundschaft zurück in den Hafen läuft! Denn dieser verdient sein Geld mit uns Anglern...
Und dieses "Ich muss für mein Geld so und soviel fangen" ist ja wohl totaler Blödsinn!!!#q


----------



## Harrie (2. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Dann fahr mal mit der Jan Cux!

Ich bin mit ihr 3x, damals noch in Kiel drausen gewesen und es waren drei Ausfahrten zuviel!


----------



## ebbe (3. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Das mag ja sein. Ich halte auch nicht viel von dem Kutter.(zu viele Angler) Aber auch der Käpt`n der J.C. will mit sicherheit keine verärgerten Angler im Hafen von Board gehen lassen! Ich denke Gründe sind in meinem ersten post genannt.


----------



## Pilke (4. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



ebbe schrieb:


> By the way.....
> 
> "ANGELN" beinhaltet auch die Möglichkeit am Ende des Tages ohne Fisch nach Hause zu gehen! Deshalb ist es ja unser wunderbares Hobby. An einem Tag gibts dafür mal mehr Fische und an anderen weniger!



Darum gehts hier doch gar nicht!! #dEs geht hier speziell um die Jan Cux mit der das offensichtlich ziemlich oft vorkommt. wenn du dir mal in Ruhe alle Atworten durchliest, wirst du feststellen, daß ein Großteil der Angler schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Kahn gemacht hat.
Bis auf einige wenige, die sagen "man fängt nicht immer gut...es gibt auch nicht-fang-Tage"...Natürlich gibt es die aber ist es nicht ein wenig merkwürdig, dass in dem Zusammenhang auffällig oft die Rede von der Jan Cux ist??

Ich war mit dem Kahn draußen. Nix ging, auf dem ganzen Kahn nicht! Am gleichen Tag waren natürlich auch andere Kutter/Schiffe(ebenfalls von Sassnitz aus) draußen...komisch, die hatten ihren Fisch. Vermutlich weil die nicht ans Diesel-Sparen gedacht haben und weiter draußen waren...und das obwohl es "zu stürmisch" war. Das war nämlich die Ausrede vom Jan Cux-Käptn dafür, dass wir nur einen Steinwurf vor der Kreideküste geangelt haben. Hier findet eine ganz einfache Rechnung statt. Weniger Dieseverbrauch = höhere Gewinnspanne
Das ist es worum es hier geht und nicht um Nicht-fang-Tage oder dass es auch mal schlechtere Tage gibt!!|rolleyes
Und wenn es keine Leute geben würde, die das alles auf die besagten "nicht-fang-Tage" schieben würden, dann würde es wahrscheinlich gar keine Angelfahrten mit der Jan Cux mehr geben, weil dann keiner mehr mitfahren würde...


----------



## Sonja1970 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Harrie schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal mit der Jan Cux!
> 
> Ich bin mit ihr 3x, damals noch in Kiel drausen gewesen und es waren drei Ausfahrten zuviel!


 
Mit dieser Erfahrung solltest du dich vielleicht vertrauensvoll an den jetzigen Eigner der Orca H - fährt ab Thyboron (DK)- wenden. 
Der Eigner ist bis März 2008 ab Kiel zum Hochseeangeln gefahren. Hat mit dem jetzigen rein gar nichts zu tun !!!

Der jetzige Eigner hatte z.b. in 2009 sämtliche Rekorde gebrochen und die größten Dorsche die in ganz Deutschland gefangen wurden auf die Planken gebracht.

Das sollte wohl alles sagen.... oder ??????? 

Ansonsten bekommt man hier beim lesen langsam einen zuviel.

Soooooo viele Kapitäne- Fischer  etc. hier unterwegs???
Man könnte es meinen.

Letztes Jahr August z.b. war ich auf der Cux, weit draußen keine Fische. Relativ dicht unter Land haben wir so viel gefangen das die meisten anfingen 50er Dorsche wieder ins Wasser zu entlassen weil so viel Fisch an Bord war das keiner mehr Lust hatte zu filitieren.

Wer sich einbildet weit draußen ist immer gut Fisch, ist auf dem Holzweg.

Anderes Erlebnis - von Heikendorf aus. Hering in der Förde, wo also ist der Dorsch? Wohl da wo die Heringsschwärme sind. Haben gut Dorsche gefangen bis einige meinten weit draußen sind wohl noch mehr große Dorsche und man müsste dort wohl noch mehr fangen. 
Den Kundenwünschen wurde entsprochen. Lange weit raus gefahren, viele Stellen angefahren und weitaus weniger Dorsche kamen an Deck. 

Bei Pilke hat man ja fast schon den Eindruck er bekommt Freifahrten auf der Julia um so eine Propaganda hier zu betreiben.....


----------



## Pilke (6. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Sonja1970 schrieb:


> Bei Pilke hat man ja fast schon den Eindruck er bekommt Freifahrten auf  der Julia um so eine Propaganda hier zu betreiben.....



Gehts dir jetzt besser?? Kennst du die Bedeutung des Wortes Propaganda???? #d
So viel dazu...




Sonja1970 schrieb:


> Der jetzige Eigner hatte z.b. in 2009 sämtliche Rekorde gebrochen und die größten Dorsche die in ganz Deutschland gefangen wurden auf die Planken gebracht.



Sagt wer?? Irgendeine Angelzeitschrift oder sogar der Eigner selbst??


----------



## Sonja1970 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Pilke schrieb:


> Gehts dir jetzt besser?? Kennst du die Bedeutung des Wortes Propaganda???? #d
> So viel dazu...
> 
> Sorry wenn ich dich überfordert habe, ist so vielleicht einfacher:
> ...


 
Sagt zum Beispiel die Blinker Hitparade über viele Jahre hinweg..... Aber die wissen es warscheinlich auch nicht so gut wie du.


----------



## nostradamus (6. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

wer es mit seinem gewissen vereinbaren die sog. "Rekord- Dorsche" zu fangen bitte, aber ich best. nicht und viele angler sind auch meine meinung! 
#d#d#d
Gruß


----------



## Pilke (6. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

@Sonja1970

was du hier gerade versuchst ist gelinde gesagt lächerlich...
Aber tu was du nicht lassen kannst...


Und....|schild-g du hast die Bedeutung des Wortes Propaganda gefunden - leider hast du nicht verstanden, dass das mit diesem Thread nichts zu tun hat...


----------



## Pilke (6. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



nostradamus schrieb:


> wer es mit seinem gewissen vereinbaren die sog. "Rekord- Dorsche" zu fangen bitte, aber ich best. nicht und viele angler sind auch meine meinung!
> #d#d#d
> Gruß



Hallo Nostradamus,

Du spielst auf das Thema Laichdorsch an oder?
Keine Frage - ist das Letzte!! Ein absolutes No-Go!!!

Aber ich will das hier nicht weiter ausbreiten. Dazu gibt es schon genügend Beiträge im Forum...

Gruß,
Pilke


----------



## Sonja1970 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Pilke schrieb:


> @Sonja1970
> 
> was du hier gerade versuchst ist gelinde gesagt lächerlich...
> Aber tu was du nicht lassen kannst...
> ...


 

Ich brauchte die Bedeutung nicht zu suchen aber du hattest ja enorme Probleme mit der Bedeutung dessen, deswegen von mir die freundliche Erklärung zum besseren Verständnis.

Und genau damit haben deine Äusserungen hier zu tun !!!


----------



## Pilke (6. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*



Sonja1970 schrieb:


> Ich brauchte die Bedeutung nicht zu suchen aber du hattest ja enorme Probleme mit der Bedeutung dessen, deswegen von mir die freundliche Erklärung zum besseren Verständnis.
> 
> Und genau damit haben deine Äusserungen hier zu tun !!!



...ohne Worte...
und somit die letzte Konversation mit dir...
und tschüss! #h


----------



## Harrie (7. März 2011)

*AW: Triton IV / Jan Cux*

Hi Sonja

Ich habe von Kiel geredet und er ist früher auch von Hirsthals(DK) gefahren!


----------

